# items in video games that you wish existed irl



## puppy (Sep 2, 2013)

escape rope from pokemon

oh no i just said/did something really stupid f*** me
ESCAPE ROPE

jfc what the hell is ICP doing playing here pls no
ESCAPE ROPE

solve this problem in front of the class more like no
ESCAPE ROPE

"hey can you do a thing for me"
ESCAPE ROPE


----------



## Wish (Sep 2, 2013)

I can just tell you are from tUMBLR

rare candy
I really need to level up sIGH


----------



## SockHead (Sep 2, 2013)

There's no doubt that life would be better with Star Power. Just don't touch me.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2013)

SockHead said:


> There's no doubt that life would be better with Star Power. Just don't touch me.



- touches and automatically falls off the screen into a dark pit -
What the heck?  Where am I?


I wish 1-ups from any game existed.

Me: Hey, what are you doing?
Robber: - shoots me -
Me: - appears again in front of -
Robber: What the hell?
Me: Hey you looking for me?  - Punches and knocks out -


EDIT: I also wish chaos emeralds existed.

Omochao: This is an _emerald_
Me: - evil grin -
Me: - grabs emerald and destroys omochao with its power
Sonic: Oh my gosh, we're free!  We finally don't have to listen to that annoying chao anymore!
- Sonic and friends run into the sunset -
Chorus: we're free!  we're freeee!!


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 2, 2013)

Obligatory mention of the portal gun.

Not a specific item, but infinite inventory space storage pockets/bags would be cool.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 2, 2013)

Pokemon in general? 

I want a Rayquaza to fly around on. 

And my own Ocarina of Time. 
I can just play a song and travel the world or change time.


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 2, 2013)

I want Henry Townshend's hand axe.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 2, 2013)

The magatama from Ace Attorney. I'd love to unlock people's secrets!


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 2, 2013)

Portal Gun was my first idea but I see that someone has mentioned it already so I would have to say the Pipboy from the fallout series! You could carry 100+ lbs more...not that anyone has that much to carry around but it would be awesome!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

A Yoshi egg, because then it would hatch in to my own little pet Yoshi! *-*

And it could take care of unwanted critters walking around by eating them.


----------



## Paint (Sep 3, 2013)

The ocarina of time @_@
Although I technically do have one.. it is lacking in mystical powers!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> Obligatory mention of the portal gun.
> 
> Not a specific item, but infinite inventory space storage pockets/bags would be cool.



Technically called "hammerspace". But yeah, I'd love to have a pocket/bag that could have infinite storage space and not have to worry about the weight of it.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 3, 2013)

The hookshot from Ocarina of Time.
There have been so many cold days in Winter, walking home from the bus stop, and I always think, "Wow, if I had a hookshot right now, I'd be home in seconds."


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Skooma.*


----------



## Zebra (Sep 3, 2013)

Phoenix Down from Final Fantasy
Elixir of Lockpicking, Elixir of Waterbreathing, and Potion of Prolonged Invisibility from Skyrim
Super Star from Mario
Majora's Mask from The Legend of Zelda
Escape Rope from Pok?mon
Warp Star from Kirby

Basically, my life needs to become a video game.


----------



## Heir (Sep 3, 2013)

The bike from Pokemon.

Who doesn't like a free bike?




Free bikes don't real.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 3, 2013)

Tanuki Suit, because that would be awesome xD


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 4, 2013)

Awakening from Pokemon - Just spray that stuff on my face in the morning and I'll be ready to go, that should be how it works anyway. 

Bunny Hood from Majora's Mask - Running late? Not a problem. Just slip it on your head and you'll be there in no time. 

Ring of Khajiiti from Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion - For those moments where you just don't want to talk to anybody. You'll be harder to notice. 

Chester from Don't Starve (if he counts despite being alive) - Come on, he's adorable. And he's a living item holder. I'm sure he'd love leftovers too. 

Super Leaf from Mario Bros - It would be so cool to fly, and then to just gently float back down. 

The Medigun from Team Fortress 2 - It can heal pretty much any injury. It would help so many people in this world.


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

money tree from the sims 2/3 - life would be great haha


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 18, 2013)

I want the Keyblade..

Still waiting for Heartless to come destroy Florida so a Keyblade will appear in my hand so I can save the day.


----------



## AgentGolden (Sep 22, 2013)

Probably the Air Necklace from Sonic Adventure Battle 2

I would spend a ludicrous amount of time underwater if I had that.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

Dubstep gun from Saints Row 4.


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 22, 2013)

Warp Pipe


----------



## beffa (Sep 22, 2013)

Majora's Mask!

I shall consume...Consume everything...


----------



## kite (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd like a PP Up.

...just kidding.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 22, 2013)

-Pokemon... just Pokemon in general
-Magatama from Ace Attorney because why not
-Ocarina of Time


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> -Pokemon... just Pokemon in general
> -Magatama from Ace Attorney because why not
> -Ocarina of Time



Your name is Volvagia?

I guess a Megaton hammer would be best.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 23, 2013)

Maxwell's notebook from Scribblenauts.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 24, 2013)

It would be awesome to actually wield a Keyblade, it's basically hitting people with a blunt metal object


----------



## Aloha (Sep 24, 2013)

Final Fantasy Cloud's Sword * p *


----------



## dsouzacleamy (Sep 25, 2013)

If its from any game then i would like that suit from crysis, dam i will be invincible


----------



## links123 (Sep 25, 2013)

A Yoshi egg is not helpful as it will not hatch. I have tried it.


----------



## ekdante (Sep 25, 2013)

Gabriel Belmont's Combat Cross, Dante's Rebellion. Yep, those two c:


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

Either Link's ocarina, or a white or pink yoshi egg.


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 30, 2013)

Maxwell's notebook from Scribblenauts Unlimited (as many adjectives and items as I can have access to, yih), and Infinite 1-Ups.


----------



## Batman Of Gotham (Oct 1, 2013)

The keyblade! Left your carkeys in the house? Keyblade got your back! Need to beat someone up? Brag how you beat them with only your keys. Keyblade is epic.


----------



## Dolby (Oct 2, 2013)

the golden shovel and money tree form acnl


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

portal gun obviously


----------



## Riesz (Oct 25, 2013)

Phoenix Down


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 25, 2013)

The Magic Brush from Super Mario Sunshine. With that thing all my wishes come true.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 26, 2013)

A star from Mario. I'd like to knock out a lot of people.


----------



## Animedan (Oct 27, 2013)

F.L.U.D.D.  From mario sunshine so I can spray people with water!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh the horrible things I'd do if I had a pitfall seed...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 29, 2013)

Save points. So I can save my life and then if I screw something up, back track to my last save. 

If I can't have that, then I want a gold chocobo so I can go pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 3, 2013)

Dragon balls from the DBZ games. 

And the gust jar from LoZ. Just because it _sucks_.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2013)

Blink dagger.


----------



## Robin (Nov 4, 2013)

Portal Gun and Snake's Stealth Camo Suit.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

It's hard to choose, but I'm torn between Portal gun and gravity gun...


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 5, 2013)

^ This


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> Save points. So I can save my life and then if I screw something up, back track to my last save.
> 
> If I can't have that, then I want a gold chocobo so I can go pretty much anywhere.



Oooh, nice feature I'd love those!


----------



## baroqueout (Nov 8, 2013)

The 'motherlode' cheat from The Sims.

I'd love to have that irl.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 8, 2013)

Pitfall seeds, heheheh.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 8, 2013)

Money Cheats from TheSims, Save Points, Tom Nook and Resetti costumes!
Than I could pretend to either one and if I messed up than I just reset and yell at myself for doing it (which would make me laugh).


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

baroqueout said:


> The 'motherlode' cheat from The Sims.
> 
> I'd love to have that irl.



Everytime I play, I use that glitch instead of getting a job.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Nov 13, 2013)

Keyblade, escape rope, Pokemon in general...idk I'd like a lot of things to actually exist irl.


----------



## Pachirisu71 (Nov 15, 2013)

The food furniture in ac nl should be real!  ..just as long as it doesn't spoil. e.e


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2013)

I`d like the "rewind skill" from one of those prince of persia games (and also I think Gotham Racing?) to exist in real life. Would have come in handy....


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 16, 2013)

It is real, but I guess I can still wish it existed in my house, right?  A money printer.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 13, 2014)

Ender pearls. Teleportation is a necessary for me. Or a halo warthog. I want the puma like jeep


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

mariop476 said:


> Maxwell's notebook from Scribblenauts Unlimited (as many adjectives and items as I can have access to, yih)



That's kinda cheating, but I'd want that too.  If you want ANYTHING, real or not, just write it and poof! It's there!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2014)

The Aperture Science Handheld Portal Device.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Ender pearls. Teleportation is a necessary for me.



You want to die by abusing it?


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know if it counts but I have always wished I could be a super saiyan! I think it would be cool to have the power to end wars before the government could do anything about it.


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

Do cheats count? If so, the wind waker cheat. Bail from the conversation completely one.
''Hey man, do you mind--''
*bounces off into the sunset*

''Alright, you have to answer--''
*turn tiny and crawl through cracks*


----------



## mozarellamonkey (Jan 16, 2014)

I would rather like to have Cloud's Buster Sword or Maybe the Ultima Weapon from Kingdom Hearts. Just because I like cool over the top weapons


----------

